# PHP has encountered a Stack overflow



## Jana337

This is what appears whenever I try to edit a post of mine in the Cultural forum (the thread about modern women). I tried to post elsewhere, without any problems.

Jana


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Jana,

I have encountered this sometimes when the post is too long or has other features that the system has trouble with such as bullet points.  The only solution that I've found is to delete all but the first few sentences and then gradually add back in more sentences till the system starts complaining again.  This way you can figure out what is causing the problem.

Sorry I don't have a better solution!

Mike


----------



## Jana337

Hi Mike,

my text was rather long and I wanted to make it easier to read by inserting the bullet points. 
Never mind, I do not feel like trying again.

Thanks,

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

Another invitation to this frustration message is to copy text from a sticky or a post, and paste it into a message.  The hidden formating codes cause the error.  If, however, you click "edit" and then copy and paste, the problem is less frequent.  

The only 'solution' I have found for copying large quotes is to put them in a word processing application, save the file as " .txt" and then copy from the plain text file.

It's not pretty, but it works.

Cheers,
Cuchu


----------



## cirrus

I got the same error message twice at around 13.00 (UTC + 1) today when I tried to reply to a thread in the Catalan forum today

I pasted the post into word and checked out this thread.  It doesn't have any bullet points.  Any ideas whether this is a fault of the software or of my laptop anyone?

All the best


C


----------



## cuchuflete

Cirrus,
Can you give us the URL of the post?  Click on the number in the upper right corner of the post to which you tried to reply,
then copy the URL for the page that is displayed.  I'll have a look.

Thanks,
cuchu


----------



## cirrus

I think it was this one (give or take): http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1553142&postcount=14

I hadn't realised you could copy individual post URLs


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Cirrus...

If you will go to that thread, you will see that I quoted the post with a test message with no problem.   My guess, which isn't based on anything scientific, is that your config. somehow interprets the *** in that post as bullet points, which are known to give vB severe heartburn.

Try deleting the ***** before you try to post your reply.  
Let me know if that works, so I can delete my test post from the thread.

thanks,
cuchu


----------



## cirrus

Thanks for that cuchu, I think the moment for that particular intervention has passed. 

If it happens again I will just try to forget format (much as it grates).


All the best and thanks again for clearing that up for me.


----------

